# Fiscal info



## Jeff TT (Aug 1, 2010)

Hi all, 
Our impending move to the Guia area and the search for a villa to buy is getting closer, while we wrap up our affairs in the UK we know we need to fly over in November to view several potential properties, what I need to know is if in the 4 or 5 days we are there is it possible to get our Fiscal numbers sorted and a bank account, whats the requirement for the two things and where is the best place for the Fiscal number? would it be in Alberfueria? the Camera? 

Thanks for all of the help you guys are been so far.

Jeff & Lynda


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Thought I'd already listed for you
Providing the 4-5 days cover some weekdays Financas (close lunch times) and banks don't open Sat - Sundays, they also close 4pm. Fiscal number more important than bank as you could always open that in UK, Millennium have a branch in Victoria.

First you need Fiscal number, go to Financas office in Alberfuria each of you reguire Passport and just in case proof of UK address, take a ticket for general enquires wait for your number to come up, if they try to tell you that you must have Tax Representative here there wrong so don't take no for an answer, make sure your status is a Non resident, address is entered correctly,UK phone number and e-mail address. Cost i think still €7 each.

Bank you need Fiscal number, Passport, proof of address (utility bills) then something like contract of employment, P60, tax return, my recommendation is Millennium, good internet banking in English, free transfers UK to Portugal, you open account as a Non Resident, with UK address, change when you move.


----------



## dstump (Apr 26, 2010)

I know this post is a few months' old, but rather than introduce a new one I thought I'd take the recycling route. 

My wife and I are nearing the time when we plan to move and retire to Portugal (Silver Coast region, locale has not been nailed down yet). We are UK citizens, although for the past eight years we have been working as expats outside of the EU, so will be moving from a non-EU country (more questions to come in a separate post later on rules and regulations of shipping our home from non-EU). In spite of this we still maintain a house in the UK and will continue to do so once retired. Our two sons live in UK, so have separate UK addresses also.

My question is: when it comes to applying for our NIF, which we want to do when we come over for a 'property search' holiday in a couple of months, can/should we use our UK address at the Camara, rather than finding a representative?

I'm not clear on whether the NIF is sent to the address in the UK, or what verification is done on the UK address, or whether the NIF is generated there and then once we pay our 7 EUROS.

Any clarification will be most appreciated.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

As a EU Citizen living within EEA you *do not require* a Fiscal Representative, you go to any Financas office not Camara each of you complete a form for NIF number with your UK address as NON Residents, you reguire Passports and proof of UK address, pay your 7€ each might have gone up and you receive form back signed and stamped with your individual NIF numbers, although Financas have approved re-issuing of plastic NIF Cards for non nationals, last I heard they still weren't issuing due to budget constrains. 

Use a photocopy and keep original safe. Financas *do now post* information to "home" addresses as stated on form, it is sensible to register each NIF number for online access to your Fiscal a/c you can't do this at office only online.

Once you have NIF number I'd suggest your second step should be to open a Portuguese Bank A/c initially one with good online banking in English

When you do purchase you need change your address to the new Portuguese address and status to Resident with the Financas office for* area of purchase*

As your retaining ownership of UK property you should look into HMRC rulings on Tax Residency so you don't fall foul of them 

Do a search on bringing personal goods from non EU country been covered a few times, the important things are it must be 1 shipment and export/import paperwork generated prior to shipment


----------



## dstump (Apr 26, 2010)

A great reply, many thanks CM.


----------



## Jeff TT (Aug 1, 2010)

As update on our experience, we returned to Portugal Mid November after that original post, I took advise from a lawyer ( free ) who we originally were under the misunderstanding we needed to act as a fiscal representative, basically we or you don`t if you come from European state.

We found the Fiscal office in Albufeira and despite an intitial wasted journey as they were closing early ( Friday) we returned Monday morning t 9.00am and found ourself at the very front of the queue! they were exceptionally helpful and less than 40 minutes later had two fiscal numbers, armed with them we went and opened banks acounts and deposited some opening credit. When we saw our friends at lunch time they could not believe how quick it had been and considered us very lucky.

That said here we are over 4 months later still waiting for our house to sell in the UK, we have sold our business which is going through now so thats a positive, its all about been patient I guess.

Jeff TT


----------



## dstump (Apr 26, 2010)

Thanks for that update, everything seems to stem from that fiscal number, so we were a bit worried that if we couldn't get it when over in the summer how we could achieve it, but it seems as if we should be OK with a bit of patience.

Denise


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

You need your Passports and just in case proof of UK address and 20 mins in any Financas (Tax) office, always located in the regional capital or council (Camara) town of area your in.


----------



## dstump (Apr 26, 2010)

AS proof we have UK driving licences, medical cards, and deeds - hope that will be acceptable to them. I think you could achieve this in 20 minutes, we will probably be in the wrong queue for 20 minutes and find the only employee who doesn't feel like pandering to the English that day. But, we battled our way through UAE red tape, so we will get there.

Denise


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

For Fiscal proof of address not really reguired but better safe than sorry.

The easiest proof is a Utility bill, gas, electric, water, rates the others don't as such prove your address in UK and wouldn't be acceptable for say a bank account, yes Deeds do but would they understand what they where? don't have same thing here

Do a letter with Google translate for each of you stating you would like a Fiscal number as Non residents, full name, passport number, home address, postcode, tele phone +44 number, e-mail address, useful back up


----------



## mlka (Sep 5, 2009)

Hi,

Does anyone know where the fiscal office in Porto is?


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

There will be more than one it depends on what district your in, there's 5 listed for Porto or you might even be in an adjoining Camara
Portal das Finanças - Descrição Endereços e Contactos


----------



## mlka (Sep 5, 2009)

Canoeman,

Thanks for that.

There's one not to far from where I'm staying.

I will go down today.

cheers!


----------

